# Sticky  LOST EQUIPMENT AND EMERGENCY RESPONSE



## tellutwurp

This is a good idea any time you lose or pin a boat for extended time, especially on roadside runs like clear creek, etc


----------



## pinemnky13

Thanks Jesse, I will pass it on


----------



## powdahound76

For sure. *CSP on the cell will always be able to get you to the local dispatch so you dont have to write down or program in a bunch of numbers.


----------



## badswimmer

Powdahound- "an armed society is a polite society" I like your quote, so true. 

Jesse- Hit Harlan Nimmo in his broken clavicle for me, just kiddin. Did you warn him not to ride his bike in the street anymore? Who is gonna carry my gear on the desert trips now? 
Buzzards- Save yourselves- Self rescue is the best option, your crew should be able to deal with recovering ANY swimmers, lost gear, etc. Don't be a victim, don't depend on EMS, don't overestimate your skillset. Err on the side of caution, there is always another chance at glory or destruction right around the corner.........
But, you do only get one chance to run a drop blind!!


----------



## disco

This thread seems to be most appropriate place to post that I just saw 2 cops, 4 firefighters and an ambulance crew on lower Clear Creek in Denver, searching for the boater whose red kayak was pinned in the creek. Probably lost far upstream, but they responded as they should, nonetheless. This is LOWER Clear Creek, way Lower, between Kipling and Wadsworth in Denver. It's stuck under a tree, south bank, upstream from Prospect Park.

If you lost a red/orange kayak in recent days, please call Jeffco Sherrifs and tell them you are alive....


----------



## riojedi

Some advice I've received from local EMS is to avoid terms specific to the sport, the person at dispatch may not be a boater. EX. "swimmer" to us doesn't mean somebody jumped in and went swimming but could to them.

As stated above report lost boats and that everyone is OK and on shore, if this is true. Most of the calls to 911 for river rescue along I-70 are from passing motorists seeing what they think is an emergency.


----------



## Porkchop

*Call it in!*

When there is a report of a river board going down stream I think the only safe assumption to make is that there may be a person in the river who is need of assistance. If your involved in a loss of equipment or a witness and are confident no one is in danger call EMS and let em know. I called 911 sunday to report my unmanned mini-me and they were quite glad for the report. Also, should someone else find your gear, it will probably have an easier time finding it's way home.


----------



## Welfarebuff

Hello all,
I swam in screaming quater mile today. My boat made it all the way down to below tunnel 1 where there is the split for the diversion. My boat got pinned on a bad strainer. The FD showed and said they were going to remove the tree and there were already two boaters that just ran from tunnel one down and reported it to the FD. So for now do not do tunnel 1 down.


----------



## liquidchaos




----------



## liquidchaos

How is this for a start? It was hard to figure out the verbage to use, but this is better than using a pdf!


----------



## Welfarebuff

Got my boat back. I don't know about the tree.


----------



## liquidchaos

Any feedback on the sign???


----------



## WhiteLightning

Solid sign. The one that says to bring my PDF, I was wondering if I needed to download Acrobat Reader first. (sorry if nobody gets my ex-IT guy humor)


----------



## WhiteLightning

Doug, just a heads up, I went to the URL listed on the sign, and it just goes to Lakota's home page, not to river conditions.


----------



## chiapet74

tellutwurp said:


> This is a good idea any time you lose or pin a boat for extended time, especially on roadside runs like clear creek, etc




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

